# Best paid movie/ tv streaming service



## Idkmyname (Jun 17, 2011)

yea so basically as the name suggests im looking for a new video streaming service. i currently use netflix but im not looking forward to get billed for the for the new pay hike. what else is out their that could be better/comparable.


----------



## ro6666lt (Sep 2, 2011)

...nothing sadly. The CEO said the price hike was a big screw up... maebbe it'll be redacted?


----------



## Idkmyname (Jun 17, 2011)

ro6666lt said:


> ...nothing sadly. The CEO said the price hike was a big screw up... maebbe it'll be redacted?


I certainly hope so i looked at the stock and since the announcement it has dropped from nearly 300$ to less than 150$. its just silly.


----------



## TechnoGuy (Oct 12, 2011)

Actually there are many others. Try googling it


----------



## DrMacinyasha (Jun 6, 2011)

I use Netflix (PROTIP: The price hike was for DVDs. If you have streaming-only, the price is the same), and Hulu (not Plus, because I ain't payin' to see ads. :V). Amazon Prime has streaming, and many premium channels (Comedy Central, for example) will stream their shows right on their site. 'Tis how I watch The Daily Show despite not owning a TV or cable service.


----------



## UNC (Aug 27, 2011)

Netflix and Dishnetwork if you have dish and one of the new boxes...


----------



## JoshDB (Aug 2, 2011)

"DrMacinyasha said:


> I use Netflix (PROTIP: The price hike was for DVDs. If you have streaming-only, the price is the same), and Hulu (not Plus, because I ain't payin' to see ads. :V). Amazon Prime has streaming, and many premium channels (Comedy Central, for example) will stream their shows right on their site. 'Tis how I watch The Daily Show despite not owning a TV or cable service.


What!? I had no idea Amazon streamed channels. I'll have to check that out. I use Hulu and Netflix otherwise, the latter totally worth like eight bucks


----------

